# Clutch/Transmisson problem?!



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

Now that my engine runs great it seems I have another issue with the GTO.
If I cruise along and for example push the pedal in 2nd, 3rd or 4th to the floor it will slip.. the engine's rpm goes up and after a while it will transfer the power into acceleration.
When the engine was "hot" there was even another problem.. the shifter went back to neutral while accelerating in 3rd and in 4th (didn't try 2nd). How is this possible? Also the clutch pedal is vibrating more than ever. Does this sound like a clutch or transmission problem? It will not happen all the time. I think it's more likely to happen when the engine is hot.
Can this also be the result of a bad clutch linkage or wrong calibration?
I removed the cover under the flywheel and it doesn't look like there is oil on the clutch/flywheel).

Chris


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Based on your description of the slippage, I think the clutch needs timber adjusted or replaced. 

The adjustment procedure is in the factory service manual.

Here's a summary:
1. Remove the return spring (between the clutch fork and the lower leg of the counter-shaft.
2. With the clutch pedal held up against the stop, loosen the jam nut to allow the adjusting rod to be turned out of the swivel. Adjust the rod rearward against the clutch fork until the release bearing lightly contacts the pressure plate fingers.
3. Now, rotate the adjusting rod 3.5 full turns into the swivel and tighten the jam nut to 10ft.lb.
4. Reinstall the return spring. There should be approximately 1" of lash (slack before engagement) at the pedal.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll try that! Hope it's only the adjustment.
The clutch is pretty new.. maybe 1500miles old.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Everything you describe is telling me that the clutch is partially disengaged at all times. This is probably due to not enough free-play as stated above. Without free-play, there is constant pressure on the clutch from the clutch fork/throw out bearing----it's as if you had the clutch pedal partially depressed with your foot while driving. Same result: slippage. If it has slipped enough to cause vibration, it may be damaged due to overheating. And, there could be hot spots on the flywheel. Try the free play adjustment, but if that doesn't fix it, you'll be looking at a new clutch assembly and a flywheel machine job.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I wouldn't like to buy a new clutch and resurface the flywheel again after only 5 months now.. but I'll have the shop check it that will put in my new mini starter tomorrow. Hope it's not that bad and can be adjusted.

Funny thing is that it works better as long as the engine is cold-warm and gets worse if it's hot and that I don't seem to have problems with slipping in 1st gear.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1st gear is less load on the clutch then the other gears.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

The car is now in the shop. Tomorrow I will probably know what's wrong. He also said that he will check clutch adjustment. Would be nice if it's repairable.
What you said about 1st gear makes sense.. slipping happens mostly with higher gears and WOT at low speed. 2nd isn't always a problem, but 3rd and 4th will always slip


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Chris-Austria said:


> The car is now in the shop. Tomorrow I will probably know what's wrong. He also said that he will check clutch adjustment. Would be nice if it's repairable.
> *What you said about 1st gear makes sense.. slipping happens mostly with higher gears and WOT at low speed. 2nd isn't always a problem, but 3rd and 4th will always slip*


It's all about mechanical advantage... Most likely curable with an adjustment, as GeeTee said, you need free travel to know that the clutch is fully disengaged. When you said you could feel it in the pedal, it means that you had no free travel and the throwout bearing was always under pressure against the fingers on the pressure plate.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I got the car back and there was zero free travel... he adjusted that and now it doesn't slip any more! Hope the clutch didn't suffer too much because of this... for now it seems to be just fine.

The bad news is he couldn't get the header out (driver side) to change the gasket (there's a leak) and to replace the starter. Are there any tricks to do this? He said maybe if I loosen the transmission I can pull the starter and if the starter is gone the last bolt of the header that didn't come out can be removed. (it's bolt #4 if you count the 6 bolts starting at the front of the car)


----------

